# Murcielago appreciation.



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

I just wanted to state for the record, that the Murcielago is the best looking car on this planet, at least in my opinion. It looks great in every colour, any lighting, any angle. If I ever win the lottery, it's going to my first purchase. Heck, I'd even buy one to put in my living room, just so I can look at it all day. 
Post any pictures if you got them.


































_Modified by Intalex at 4:33 AM 8-11-2007_


----------



## dieselapprentice (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*

I double that. I saw one on the 401 in Toronto, it was exceptionally wide, low and just beautiful. I only had a chance to see the rear though.


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Intalex* »_I just wanted to state for the record, that the Murcielago is the best looking car on this planet, at least in my opinion. It looks great in every colour, any lighting, any angle. If I ever win the lottery, it's going to my first purchase. Heck, I'd even buy one to put in my living room, just so I can look at it all day. 
Post any pictures if you got them.

































_Modified by Intalex at 4:33 AM 8-11-2007_

except the shifter


----------



## nectar13 (Aug 22, 2007)

i love the shifter....so mechanical and plain. i always thought it fit


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (nectar13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nectar13* »_i love the shifter....so mechanical and plain. i always thought it fit

I totally agree. I've always like the classic look of it. Very vintage.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

Here is my dream Murci...Pearl White LP640 Roadster. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProperNice (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree. When we first got one at the shop I think I was stuck on it for almost an hour. It was after hours and I was just sitting there in the shop alone. Just me and the magnificent beast. Examining every line from the front to back over and over again. Its really a trip. We work on 430's, 360's, and Bentleys as well but the Murcielago is by far the most awsomely designed car i've ever been around. Then I got to drive it the next day! Woot


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MichaelBlue* »_








I want the same exact one, i need to get famous and rich.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Here is my dream Murci...Pearl White LP640 Roadster. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's called balloon white!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*


























These are my only close encounter (I was chasing it down the parkway to get some pics, but wouldn't have caught it if it wasn't for the toll booths):


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3648048


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*

Anyone have a pic of Scott Storchs' white murcielago lp640 roadster with the full red interior? I think thats my favorite color combination plus its rare.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_

















There is _nothing_ I wouldn't do to own that car.


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (1hotgolf)*

No pics but Scott's Roadster is a Murcielago and not the newer LP640 (not that it really matters) unless he traded it already...lol
Here's some of his other rides and info....
http://www.dubdaily.com/?p=1713


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that white one is gorgeous


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_that white one is gorgeous 


x2


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*









woof!


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

VWA2MKII-
...Your dream Murci is a...Gallardo?


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nelson20VT* »_VWA2MKII-
...Your dream Murci is a...Gallardo?

Nope, I was simply stating that the color is called Balloon White. 
Read next time, thanks.


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

GAH!!!!! I'M SO MAD!!!! THE INTERNET IS MY LIFE AHHHHHH!!!!!! SIMPLE SARCASM IS NOT SENSED OR COMPREHENDED!!!


----------



## Kevin0323 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Intalex* »_I just wanted to state for the record, that the Murcielago is the best looking car on this planet, at least in my opinion. It looks great in every colour, any lighting, any angle. If I ever win the lottery, it's going to my first purchase. Heck, I'd even buy one to put in my living room, just so I can look at it all day. 


If I ever won the lottery, I would never sit in my living room again.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Murcielago appreciation. (Intalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Intalex* »_








woof!

what is the official color name of this one? also, is this the color from the dark knight murcie (audi guy here) thanks


----------

